# MLN Matters article Medicare Drug Testing



## dwaldman (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/Downloads/SE1105.pdf

I saw the above MLN Matters article  today. Thought I would forwarded it.


----------

